# 저눈 VS 너눈



## Amirali1383koohi

Hello 
What's the diffrence between 너눈 & 저눈 ?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Amirali1383koohi,
If I am not mistaken, both of those expressions are spelt incorrectly. You may come across them every now and then online (may have intentionally been written in a wrong form for the sake of humor, etc.), but the correct form of "너눈" would be "너는", which means "you are", and as for the latter, "저눈" should be written as "저는", which simply translates to "I am". Hope this helps.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thank u my friend 😁


----------

